# What to buy ?



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

If you live in the North West, you are somewhat restricted in choice if you want a quality, European, motorhome. 

Spinney motorhomes have now lost Frankia, so its 200 miles to a dealer. To date, I have not found a UK mass built unit I can live with. The entire Swift range is a caravan inside, nothing is bespoke built. I know there are some smaller manufacturers in Yorkshire such as IH and I do like their products, but they are at the other side of the UK and things do break and services do need doing. 

Discover leisure sell Adria & Dethleffs which are part of the Hymer group. They are good products but they send stock round dealerships and wont move a unit so you can see it. 

The best chance we have is Lowdhams in Huddersfield, they sell Laika (did I say quality?) 8O but they also sell Cathargo, along with Frankia, head and shoulders above every other product right now. 

Philk


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

You could always go to Brownhills near Preston to look at Hymers.
They did have a huge stock for you to go in and see what suits. I would also recommend going to a motorhome show. We went to the one at the NEC Birminghan in Sept or Oct where you can browse to your hearts content. We also hired one (in France ) for a week to sus out what we liked and more importantly what we didn't.
We also went to Germany to look at dealers there.
And not forgetting spemding many hours on this and other sites doing reasearch on layouts and opinions of others.
Best of luck.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

PhilK said:


> . . . but they are at the other side of the UK and things do break and services do need doing.
> Philk


Am I missing something here Phil?

The "European" vans you are considering are at the other side of the English Channel if anything major needs fixing at the factory! 8O

I'm not even sure of the assumed superior quality any longer. There have been a good many moans and queries about problems with several marques on here recently - even (_dare I say the word_! 8O ) Hymers. Some members seem to be having quite serious problems.

We have an Autosleeper for two major reasons. It has the layout which suits us perfectly - unlike almost all Continental vans with a non-optional fixed bed and no lounging area. Secondly, I know there will be no problem getting anything fixed at Willersey if something major does go wrong.

Have you looked at Wildax? They have a good reputation and claim to build a virtually bespoke van with the customer choosing all aspects of the layout from a wide range of options. I know nothing more about them, but they might be able to offer what you want and they are just by Huddersfield. (This of course assumes a panel van conversion would suit you.)

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree about the European built vans in general Phil, but when I am ready to change RS Motorhomes will be well up on my list. Worth a look perhaps, Alan.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

PhilK said:


> If you live in the North West, you are somewhat restricted in choice if you want a quality, European, motorhome.
> 
> Spinney motorhomes have now lost Frankia, so its 200 miles to a dealer. To date, I have not found a UK mass built unit I can live with. The entire Swift range is a caravan inside, nothing is bespoke built. I know there are some smaller manufacturers in Yorkshire such as IH and I do like their products, but they are at the other side of the UK and things do break and services do need doing.
> 
> ...


Are we to assume that all European motorhomes are "Quality"...I dont think so judging by the numbers of issues raised in this forum relating to "Quality European" stuff. And these are only the ones we hear about, probably quite a few we don't hear about, same as most makes of motorhome.

Keith


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Whats wrong with Autotrail or will l find out in time? l love CB autotrail cheyenne 696


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

if you buy a hymer in germany at palmowski's you can get 'work' done in preston by a specialist whi gets a vey good write up on here.
We bought our van there and saved lots of money.
Someone will come on with the name of the firm who do work for them.


----------



## Snowey1 (Jun 9, 2008)

We have just come in from a hard mornings work cleaning and polishing our Hymer, and have to say if the new Hymer Motorhomes build has not slipped too much, our is 10 years old now, then it would still be Hymer for me every time, the paint work outside has come up like new. It has quality inside and out. Really looking forward to our Portugal trip in May then it will be worth all the work.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Snowey1 said:


> We have just come in from a hard mornings work cleaning and polishing our Hymer . . .


You are not being got at Snowey ( :wink: ) so please don't bristle, but why do Hymer owners always say, "_I just polished the Hymer_." or perhaps, "_I thought of fitting Gaslow to the Hymer."?_

OK - getting me mop and bucket to go and clean the Autosleeper! :wink:

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*what to buy ?*

Bob, I am on my third new Hymer but am losing faith. British product is reliable, quality, but the large manufacturers are a bit uninspiring. Dave, Wildax are on our list for next van. Snowey, our first Hymer was a 2003 and the latest one is at least as good, but for god sake Hymer, give the franchise to someone else.

Mees, your point is a strong one. Hi Alan, hows u. Having a 3500kg restriction takes some vans out, but not many. RS are another on the hit list.

Keith, on balance, I am sure that there are more poor quality motorhomes from outside the UK, but price reflects the quality me thinks.

Each time we have swapped, we have looked for a British van, but we like A class layout and that leaves very few UK vans save for the above.

Cheers for the input, glad to get you going on a Sunday

Phil k


----------



## Snowey1 (Jun 9, 2008)

:lol: I have just come in from changing my UK gas bottles to the French ones on my HYMER and my wife thinks that we ought to think about changing 'Queenie' for an automatic, any thoughts and advice on this would be welcome, there seems to be quite a few larger MHomes with auto fitted but not so many smaller vans :!: :!:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Snowey1 said:


> . . . there seems to be quite a few larger MHomes with auto fitted but not so many smaller vans :!: :!:


Try an Autosleeper Snowey! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Snowey1 (Jun 9, 2008)

No Zedebee I don't need any help sleeping  :roll:


----------

